# 2004 1st Round Draft Pick



## Whizzer (May 16, 2003)

This link: TRADE states that the Bucks owe the 76ers a 1st round draft pick in 2004 for Jerry Stackhouse? The Pistons acquired Stackhouse from the 76ers not the Bucks. I know the Bucks owe Detriot a 1st round pick (lottery protected) from a trade with Denver, but that is listed as well. So is it possible that we could be without our 1st rounds picks the next 2 years?


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Quite possible- as the Sonics have the Bucks #14 pick this year


----------



## beefdog (May 7, 2003)

I don't know if that is true, but it looks that way, that would be sickening. The bucks desparetly need help right now.


----------

